# 2012 or 2013 Giant Glory 2?



## SKS09 (Aug 31, 2012)

Im fairly new to downhill and never owned a full downhill bike. I can get a last years glory 2 on sale at a local bike shop for $2700. However, the 2013 model just became available and like everything a year newer, the manufacture claims is new and improved. Will a 63.5 degree head tube angle make a difference from a 65.5 degree? Also how are the Marzocchi 888 Cr forks and Roco R rear shock compared to the rock shox boxxer rc and kage r?

Thanks


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

I would say go with the 2013. I would prefer the 63.5 HA over the 65.5 and I don't think $2700 is that good of a deal on a "last years" bike when retail on the 2013 is $3200. If possible maybe you could get the bike shop to go even lower on the 2012. Either way Glorys are great bikes.


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

You can get the older one, spend like $100 and get a Works component headset that makes it 63.5* HA. Did that on my Glory. I bought a 2011 in 2012.

However, mine came with RockShox suspension as the lower model. I think I would go with the 2013.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Get the 2013 glory. New glory is lower, slacker, and longer. The big plus is you don't have to mess with an angleset. The 888 cr is a very good fork, and the marz rear isn't bad either. This is the frame giant should have put out when they originally redesigned to glory.


----------



## SKS09 (Aug 31, 2012)

What difference does that 2 degrees really make? Is that something that would even make a difference for somewhat of an inexperienced rider? Also what does mean saying that its slacker?


----------



## frango (Oct 10, 2004)

Yes, you will. Glories have had very conservative HA for years. 2013 is the first year, when Giant's DH bike have got similar geometry to competitors bikes.
Slacker = head angle is a little bit more parallel to the ground.


----------



## motochick (Jun 22, 2010)

What do you want the bike to do? Plow thru stuff really fast? Get the 2013. Or do you want the bike to turn and jump easier? Get the 2012. If you are an inexperienced rider, trying to turn a slack bike is going to be a chore. Trying to jump it is going to be a chore. Riding it slowly thru nasty stuff is going to be a chore. You need to understand what geometry does and how it relates to what you will be using the bike for. (where you will be riding it and on what type of terrain) Good luck


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

63.5* is slack for a first time DH rig. Fine if the terrain is steep and fast but as above it will be a chore for everything else. If you want to go with the 2013 you could try it out and if its too slack, angle set it to 64.5*/65* and when you feel ready to go slacker or your trails demand it you could pull it out.


----------

